# how to burn out your puppy



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

I want to exercise Malachi more but don't know how to tire him out. He doesn't fetch yet. If I throw something he will probably go for it (if he _sees_ it - there is that whole immature eye/hand coordination thing going on...) but won't bring it back.:uhoh: I can and do walk with him but don't want to jog because my breeder said it's not good for young joints. I wish he would _play fetch_!! :burnout: How can I teach this effectively??What do you do to tire out your puppies??:greenboun


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Mental exercise is often more tiring than physical. After five minutes of clicker games Dusty is tuckered out. Even if you don't want to use the clicker for obedience for whatever reason, it's really tiring for the dog to play clicker games like 101 things to do with a box ...


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*tell me more*

katieanddusty, I am VERY interested in mental exercise and training. where can I learn more bout how and what to do?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

When you say your pup won't retrieve, do you mean he/she won't go get it or won't bring it back?
If he will go get it but runs off, then do it down a hallway with the doors off the hall closed. use a rolled up sock or a little paint roller. and when he comes back by you (no place else to go) don't grab the sock... instead catch him up in your lap (you are sitting on the floor) and make a fuss then throw it again..
but caution:.. do this 3 times twice a day.. no more.. you want to quit with him still wanting more.. .. when he is older then you can extend distance and repititions. 
My grown dogs will still come in the house and find a sock and bring it to me to throw. And this after they have been out retrieving for hours.. but they still love their "sock game"..
this little drill also instills the habit of coming back to you with it... later you can move it outside and they will still be bringing it back to you..
there is a time at about 6 months when they may be reluctant because of teething..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We play with the Chuck It down the hallway. And Samson would go all night, if we let him. When we put it away in the closet, he'll sit or lay next to the closet door....hoping for more.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

goldencharm said:


> katieanddusty, I am VERY interested in mental exercise and training. where can I learn more bout how and what to do?


Start by getting the book Clicking with your Dog by Peggy Tillman. It has a LOT about mental stimulation and giving them jobs to do.

Once your dog knows that click means treat, you can play the 101-things-to-do-with-a-____ game. The traditional thing to use in this game is a box. Find a cardboard box, the one I use is around 2' wide and 6" high. Put it near the couch, sit on the couch with a bowl of treats somewhere out of dog reach. You can hold a few treats in your hand since you're probably not ever going to need your dog to play 101 things without treats on you. Your dog will probably come and sit in front of you. Just sit quietly and look at the box, don't help your dog, you want the dog to think on his own because that is what will tire him out. Sit there and wait for him to look at the box and click and treat (usually abbreviated as c/t). Do that 10 times. Then wait for him to take a step towards the box, c/t 10 times. Then two steps, c/t 10 times. Then 3 steps, c/t 10 times etc until he is right at the box. This is where the fun starts. Click and treat any interaction with the box, touching it with nose or paw, nudging it, batting it with a paw, flipping it over, stepping in it, sitting in it, jumping over it, etc. ANYTHING. Once he is confidently charging over and doing something with the box, repeat it with many different objects. You will be able to tell when he figures out that you will c/t any interaction with any object (don't worry, he'll only do it when you have a clicker). You can now play 101-things games with anything.

As an example, here is what I did with Dusty for his dinner tonight. I put a stuffed toy on the ground, c/t a few times each for looking, stepping towards, pawing, pouncing, and nudging with his nose. Then I picked that up and put down an empty milk jug, c/t a few times each for looking, stepping towards, nose touching, and pawing. Then I picked that up and put down a different stuffed toy and c/t a few times each for looking, stepping towards, pawing, pouncing, and nudging. Then I picked that up, leaned a ski pole against the car, and c/t for looking, walking towards, and stepping underneath. Then I put that back and stood near the trash can and he barked at me for a while and then put his feet on it, c/t, he jumps back down, c/t. I c/t that a few times, then move to the other trash can and he puts his feet on it, c/t, jumps down, c/t. Then I went over to the washing machine, then the counter, then another trash can, etc. 

That is also a good example of how you can use clicker training to modify problem behaviors. If I were to pursue the feet-up/feet-down thing I would have a dog who only jumped onto the bed or couch when asked and got down whenever I asked.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Or if you haven't mastered clicker training you can let your pup chase the light from a flashlight all over the room. Lucky STILL loves that...zonks him out after five minutes. Doesn't seem to mind never catching it. Of course I don't get much exercise.

I like the concept of clicker training as if owner and dog are clear on this method.... it seems to make more complicated communication possible.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

When I first got Otto I would take him for a walk around the block. He wouldn't be able to make it the whole way. He would end up lying down and crying so I would have to pick him up and carry him home. Now he can go alot further but if I am trying to tire him out I will take him over to the school yard and let him run. You say he won't fetch, will he follow you if you run? If you can get him to do that you can just let him run for a while and afterwards, he will look forward to sleeping.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is a lot more playful now then when he was at 12 weeks. He was a leeetle to nippy to have real fun back then. Tug a war was it. Walks really wore him out...and they weren't long walks. And if I remember right...he wasn't into chasing balls and things till he was more in the 16 week range.

Now that he can control his teeth...we can do some great fun. And since we don't have a backyard to run in...the tiny house will have to do.

I chase him...I mean we are really going at it and then he turns.....
And he's after me...through the kitchen, into all the bedrooms. And then I turn, ROAR and he rears up and flips around and I'm after him.

We do this all day long..inbetween folding clothes, doing dishes. I have to say....it is a lot of fun. After each bout he collaspes and I can focus more on chores. 

I used to stucture playtime inbetween things...but Lucky was just too darn bored and managed to get my time and attention anyway.

At six months we are finally doing "real' fetch where he actually lets go of the ball after retrieving. I was a bit lazy on teaching the "release" thing.

And he's learned to find a toy I hide...by finding them when they "disappear" after I run around the corner with it.

I really enjoy this age.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

_When you say your pup won't retrieve, do you mean he/she won't go get it or won't bring it back?_

I mean he won't bring it back. Sometimes he won't go after it either. I have to make sure his eyes are on it when I throw otherwise he doesn't seem to follow where it goes. If I can only do this for a few minutes a day, he won't get very pooped out! Any other suggestions for exercising him?:bowl:


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

katieanddusty, those are excellent suggestions for me to try with Malachi. I will pick up the book asap.As for veryone else, I am _so happy _to read all your awesome suggestions! 
Malachi loves to play chase! I recently injured my ankle ( not with him)so I can't run right now. But I'll get the kids to do it. And I have to look into the flashlight/laser pointer idea too!:wave:


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Fetching is a combined "manoeuvre":
1. Go after it
2. Retrieve it
3. Give it
One should learn it backwards: "Give-it" first
This is how I do it:
Pup sits before me. I (with lots of treats in my hand)let something(keys?) drop on the floor. Puppie (curious) takes it, I hold treat just above its nose, pup lets key fall into my hands to take treat, I say "Give". Repeat..........repeat.....
Second step: 
Instead of letting the something fall, I throw it away. Very close (armslength). Pup should go after it to get treat. Next time, throw farther away 1 meter).... Pup is already learning last step ("Go after it")....

The trick is learning this thing backwards.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I just never needed to give them exercise.. from the time I brought a puppy home I would take the pup out training with us and when training was over, I would let the pup out and take a good walk.. not only did it give the pup exercise, but opportunity to explore this big bad world.. so exercise was just built into our training.. and once they got to about 5 months, then they were integrated into the training group and they got plenty of exercise there.. 
If you can combine the exercise with some form of training, be it retrieving or doing Katie's clicker stuff, all the better. You are doing two things at once.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

"fetch" actually means pick it up and don't drop it.. retrieve is the whole game.. 
I don't work on an actual trained retrieve until the pup has got its permanent teeth.. somewhere around 7 months.. 
before that the pup is running out and getting stuff, but may drop it in front of you..i dont worry about that.. i will deal with that later..
when i get to formal training.. by then the pup knows to come when called and to heel.. 
i then start with "hold".. I put the item in her mouth and teach her not to drop it until i tell her to.. i use "drop"
next I teach fetch.. to take it out of my hand on command "fetch"...
and combine with hold.. "fetch.. hold.."
when good at that we move the item to the ground.. fetch and hold from the ground.. 
next is what is called "walking fetch".. bumpers scattered around the yard.. pup on leash.. walk by the bumpers.. about every other one i command "fetch"..
pup is now learning to fetch, hold, and to return to heel with the bumper.. 
without dropping it. .. and then giving it gently to me when i command "drop".. 
I then put a pile of bumpers out in the yard... i bring her to heel.. aim her at them (she can see them) and command fetch.. 
I keep increasing the distance at which this is done until we are doing patterns out to 150 yds plus.. 
this is then beginning the pup to learn to do blinds.. it is kind of boring, but the pups seem to love the game. Always pay attention to details.. heeling up properly, not dropping, and delivery.. keep your standards high and be consistant... and if u hit a snag, simplify or go back to the basics..
And with a pup, don't burn them out on it.. you should be quitting before the pup is tired of it.. You want to see a rocket leaving your side when you send her.. burning up the track.. if your pup is doing it and has this attitude, you are right on track.. 
doing it with people throwing stuff is much easier.. let them gain confidence.. start with short stuff.. very low cover and white bumpers that they can see... then you can begin to increase your distance and cover... a retriever with good eyes can learn to go 300+ yards to make a retrieve. 
but it is baby steps baby steps in the training.. don't rush it... 
you want a good attitude and enthusiasm... it is much much easier to train a dog that loves doing it..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We just learned something new with our Chuck It last night. 

We've had two tennis balls that we play with, but when we play in the house, we only use the one. So that one has had a lot of play time....

So last night, we're playing with it in the hallway, and my wife suggests that I get the second ball to speed our game up (he drops the first ball much quicker if you have a second one ready to throw). So I go back and forth with the two balls a couple times when aparently, Samson has figured out that one is newer than the other. He just quit going after the old one. A couple times he'd chase it down the hall, but would just leave it there and come back, freaking out.....like "GIVE ME THE NEW ONE!!!"


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

goldencharm said:


> Malachi loves to play chase! I recently injured my ankle ( not with him)so I can't run right now. But I'll get the kids to do it.


This is a BIG NO NO!!!! Do not play chase with the puppy, or allow the kids too. This will be something you will regret.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

_This is a BIG NO NO!!!! Do not play chase with the puppy, or allow the kids too. This will be something you will regret._
I don't mean I (we) chase him. I mean: he chases us. Is that bad?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, thats really bad. You don't want him doing that at all. This will lead you to some big problems you will have to break later as he gets a bit older, and bigger.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Tug of War is fun, someone posted the "Rules" here awhile back. 
http://www.clickerlessons.com/tug.html

Josie likes to rough-house with me, wrestling on my lap as I sit on either the sofa or the floor, no hard-biting allowed, she can mouth but that's all. She loves it and its more of a rough-mussing-of-the-fur session than actual wrestling. She doesn't jump up and try to mount me or pounce on me, just lays in my lap to be ruffled up, its too cute. I scratch her all over, roll her around back and forth on me, mess with her ears, she'll have her mouth open with tongue lolling out, its cute and fun. If she brings me a toy I'll do that with the toy instead of my hands.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry GoldenCharm...didn't mean to advocate a bad behavior (chasing). I've been online to look for a replacement that would tire Lucky out. No luck yet.........


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Goldndust said:


> This is a BIG NO NO!!!! Do not play chase with the puppy, or allow the kids too. This will be something you will regret.


Can you elaborate on this? As someone who has done it for years with no reprecussions, its a bit disconcerting to have someone else say "BIG NO NO!" without an explanation, credentials, etc. There are some that believe Tug of War is a big "no no" but I also disagree with that, I do believe there should be guidelines to the game.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I chase Boo when he has the ball, and Dusty chases me when I have a treat. With Boo I make sure to be VERY clear when running away from me is and isn't appropriate. If when he's bringing the ball back, I say "I'm gonna getcha" and run at him, he knows it's okay to run away. If I don't, he gives me the ball. If while I'm chasing him, I stop chasing and say "wanna play?" he comes and gives me the ball. With Dusty, he chases me if I say "come on buddy" or something along those lines and run away. That is how we run agility. I run and say stuff like "come on buddy" and he chases me. But he also does it without obstacles. It's a common agility warm-up to leave your dog in a stay, walk around 10 feet away, release him and run so he catches up to you.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm beginning to feel somewhat better here........ clear rules and well trained dogs ......


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I guess it depends on the ultimate purpose of the dog. I never never never play tug of war or allowed the kids to..that was the one thing they could not do.. i didnt want to have half a duck..


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I guess it depends on the ultimate purpose of the dog. I never never never play tug of war or allowed the kids to..that was the one thing they could not do.. i didnt want to have half a duck..


Tug a war is a game I won't give up. No way. Chasing...maybe. Just tonight I figured out a way to enclose my backyard for training and exercise...so chasing through the house isnt' the necessity as I thought it was. 

I wouldn't call Lucky the sharpest dog I've had...he sure is harder to train then some others I've had. But he really knows his boundries. He knows Tug A war is only with dog toys. He routinely picks up the kitchen towels, socks, kids toys etc. But he holds them gently and opens his mouth or drops them for me.

A duck...he'd tear that to shreds.


----------



## kurty513 (Mar 23, 2006)

I take my dog to the dog park everyday for an hour. One hour playing and wrestling with other dogs she is good for the rest of the night..
Kurt


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

krbshappy71 said:


> Can you elaborate on this? As someone who has done it for years with no reprecussions, its a bit disconcerting to have someone else say "BIG NO NO!" without an explanation, credentials, etc. There are some that believe Tug of War is a big "no no" but I also disagree with that, I do believe there should be guidelines to the game.


There isn't need for explanation, it common sense. Puppies should never be allowed to chase children, before you know it they will be grabbing on cloths, there scarves, knocking down, etc. We not long ago had a posting of a dog grabbing and pulling on a childs scarf and it turned deadly. Puppies chasing children may begin to see them as a toy, puppies are to respect children and they are to be taught to respect children and never left unnatended. It's a parents job to make sure the puppy does not view the child as a toy. Children should never chase any dog, and they should be taught it is a big NO NO right from the get go. 

As far as tug goes, I do not allow it. My two dogs can play it,but I do not allow anyone to play tug with my dogs. If I did, it would be played with rules....and the puppy must know his commands ever before playing it to be able to play by the rules. I personally see no point in the game, there are better ways to work a dog in my opinion then tug. JMO

I'm sorry, but I would "Not" allow one of your dogs to chase a child of mine. My childs safety would come first! I do not believe in teaching dogs bad habits, then later having to go back and fix them and correct the dog for allowing it in the first place.


----------



## fsulisa (Mar 23, 2006)

*dog park*



goldencharm said:


> I want to exercise Malachi more but don't know how to tire him out. He doesn't fetch yet. If I throw something he will probably go for it (if he _sees_ it - there is that whole immature eye/hand coordination thing going on...) but won't bring it back.:uhoh: I can and do walk with him but don't want to jog because my breeder said it's not good for young joints. I wish he would _play fetch_!! :burnout: How can I teach this effectively??What do you do to tire out your puppies??:greenboun


If you have a dog park in your area, it is a great way to exercise your puppy. My golden is 10 months old and he tires himself out there. If you don't know where any are, you can type in dog parks on the internet and it'll show you where they are.


----------

